# Minimal 2008.0: Intel Ethernet not found [SOLVED]

## vuakko

I'm doing a new laptop install with the minimal 2008.0. The dmesg contains

```
Intel PRO/1000 Network driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI
```

 but nothing else really and lspci has

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev03)
```

ifconfig eth0 gives out an error, because it can't find the device.

KernelTrap (through google) said that this controller will be supported in 2.6.27, but the earlier code should

already handle it ok, the id is just missing. Should I (and how do I)

Somehow force the older kernel to recognize the controller despite id mismatch

Create a custom CD that has the newer kernel in it

Use the LiveCD, make a sufficient install, then read a 2.6.27 kernel from a USB stick and install it

Other?

Last edited by vuakko on Sat Aug 30, 2008 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Paste the results of lspci -n to this site. If it exists as of .26.25.7, it should exist in 2.6.26 as well. Install the drivers that are shown to you at the site. You might get lucky.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## vuakko

Thanks for the good site tip! it said that the driver is in 2.6.26, module e1000e. The CDs modules don't

work for me, I modprobed all the network modules without any success. The kernel on the CD is 2.6.24-r5.

Anyway at least 2.6.26 should then be enough for me, but I still need some advice on what to do. Later on I'll need 2.6.27 for the wireless, but

until then I'm content with physical ethernet. Emerging the whole stuff will take anyway the few weeks before 2.6.27 gets official... (not that

I'd wait for it)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm looking forward to 2.6.27, because while I was looking around for more info on fixing my perennial intel video problem, I happened upon new code for the kernel drm driver. It looks as if they're rewriting the drm support for intel. I sure hope so. I'm up for anything that will untie the knots in the video for this system.

As to getting gentoo installed, you can use any linux disk, and install using alternate methods. 

Since the driver is identified in the site, you can use something with a 2.6.25.7 or higher kernel, and it should give you initial support for your nic. You might try knoppix, which is usually good about keeping their kernels on the bleeding edge. You could also try SystemRescueCd, which is built on Gentoo.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should read this if you want to use SystemRescueCD.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703350-highlight-systemrescuecd.html

----------

## vuakko

The beta version of SysRecCD has 2.6.25.16, which is not enough. I checked the kernel sources themselves, the support came in

2.6.26, which is the version on the database link pappy_mcfae gave (actually it has 2.6.26.1). As far as I see it, Sysrec wouldn't work for me (and

I don't want to burn a stack of coasters for a stretch case). Latest Knoppix seemed to use a 2.6.24 kernel so that won't do either.

I found just now though that Arch Linux has an unofficial CD with 2.6.26.2.

I'll try it after I get the torrent rolling and burn it. I guess the process will be more or less the same still, I'll check the links that were put here.

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I'm looking forward to 2.6.27, because while I was looking around for more info on fixing my perennial intel video problem,
> 
> I happened upon new code for the kernel drm driver. It looks as if they're rewriting the drm support for intel. I sure hope so. I'm up for
> 
> anything that will untie the knots in the video for this system. 

 

They're reworking the whole DRM system of Xorg, replacing the memory manager etc. I think that 2.6.27 and Xorg 7.4 are needed for those.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

At this point, I don't care. I'm sick of going hither and yon trying to fix the X on this machine. I can't get the DVD video to sync. It's maddening! I am ready to be able to watch a DVD under Gentoo that looks as good as it does under Windoze. So, if 2.6.27 is going to give me this, I'm beyond ready!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## vuakko

Ok, I got everything working very smoothly when using the Arch Linux 2008.8 CD.

Now configuring the kernel-to-be. Thanks for the replies, I'm steadily reducing my

n00bness (also in message count   :Wink:  )

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome. That's good to hear!

Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Good luck with your installation, and if you need help, just post a new subject  :Razz: 

----------

